# Getting unsolicited advice about future pet ownership



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Now that I am "pet-free" I am getting some unsolicited feedback from folks about what to do "next".  My husband said one of his co-workers (whom I have met once) thinks we should get a couple ferrets.  Or how about a rabbit.  Or more rats.  Maybe a hedgehog.  
Really?  I sat and investigated some of these animals. Rabbits and ferrets could live 10+ years.  Nope. They require a lot of care too.  Most places say rabbits should be allowed to roam freely around the house for several hours a day.  Like a cat or dog.
I have had small pets for about 17 years now, and am ready to let them go.  Rick said "Well, you are home all day, you need company".  I reminded him that in less than 6 months he is retiring. So I will not be home alone all day.  

Sigh. I have only been without Dash for a couple days.  Even if I wanted another pet, not now.
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2017)

That's a very personal decision Marie, and you certainly need time to mourn the loss of your little Dash before you make the decision to have another pet or not.  When I lost one of my dogs in the past, I would usually get another one when I was ready to help heal my heart, it did seem to always work as I wasn't dwelling on the loss so much once I was engaged with the new family member, my husband always felt the same way.

I've mostly had either dogs or cats my whole adult life, and I strongly feel that I would want a pet as long as I could, even if I could no longer take a dog for daily walks, I would want a cat as long as I could give it the best home and care.  I like the idea that Rick is thinking of your being home alone, he has a good point, but as you said, only when and if you're ready.....hugs.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 29, 2017)

A good friend lost her dog a few months ago, and right away she had well-meaning people telling her she should get another dog. She's just not ready. She works a lot of hours and doesn't want to leave a new pet home alone all day, and for now she is enjoying not having the responsibility of a pet. She's waiting until a dog finds her, she said.....one that truly needs her, as happened with her previous dogs. As SeaBreeze said, it is a very personal decision. As for me, I have always had a "pack". I currently have 4 dogs. One thing about having a "pack" is that when I lose one, I have the others to comfort me.....plus I don't have people telling me to get another one! Most of the people who know me already think I'm a bit nutty for having so many dogs anyway


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Thanks, ladies.  Actually, I wish I could have a cat, but I am pretty allergic so Rick says no way.  When I worked, it was as a personal assistant to al lady with a disability. She had a cat, and just spending a short time every day with the cat threw me into fits of sneezing and coughing.  I usually would take something if I was going to be in her house all day. Usually we went out.  But I do not want to take daily allergy meds just to have a cat in the house.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2017)

That's just what would work for me Marie, if you're allergic, then definitely no felines.   Dee, you're so right about having a pack or more than one pet in the home, they not only grieve with you, but also comfort you....and that means so much.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 30, 2017)

Marie, there are several breeds of cats that don't produce the dander that causes allergies.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 30, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Marie, there are several breeds of cats that don't produce the dander that causes allergies.



How do I find out?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 30, 2017)

> How do I find out?


Take a look at this. Like everything in life, just 'google'.

[h=3]Hypoallergenic Cat Breeds | petMD[/h]


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 30, 2017)

There are two factors in allergies to cats. The first is the most common, an allergy to an enzyme in cats' saliva that makes all cats little allergy factories if you have that sensitivity. The other is the dander issue, and that's about the dander produced by cats' undercoats. There are several breeds, like ragdolls, that don't have undercoats, along with those listed in retiredtraveler's link.

If you


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 30, 2017)

It takes time to get over the loss of a pet and people differ in how they deal with it. Some want to wait to get another; some want to get another right away. I have had all kinds of pets for 55 years plus and I could not be without one for any length of time. A puppy and/or a kitten can be a real mood lifter.
You do what feels right to you!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 30, 2017)

*Thanks.  Right now, I am of a no more pets frame of mind.  My husband is a die hard non cat person, so much as I would want one, despite my allergies, it is a no go now.  It is just not a fight I am up to having.
I would be just as happy with my "empty nest"
*


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Dec 30, 2017)

I went through the same thing after my dog,Poppy died. People kept giving me advice thinking they were helping me,but they weren't . I guess they meant well.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 30, 2017)

I luv your quotation at the bottom of your post! So true! (says a true crafter LOL)


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 3, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> I went through the same thing after my dog,Poppy died. People kept giving me advice thinking they were helping me,but they weren't . I guess they meant well.



Isn't that the truth?  My little dog died several months ago but I'm not ready to think about "replacing" him.   He will never be replaced and I wish people would stop asking me when we are getting another.   I don't want another.  I want my little Harry back.  

Marie, you will know when it's time.   My best to you.


----------

